# ALDINGA, SELLICKS & MYPONGA BEACHES Fishing Etc Updates



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

G'day guys!

Thought I'd start this one off to see there is interest.

Tried my luck late last week by cruising around the Aldinga end of the beach. 
Was pretty slow overall as I did not go out early but instead took the wires little sister for her first outing in a yak. 
Covered about 3.5klm trolling and picked up:
2x flathead
2x ST
1x coral reef fish looking thing? (red with bright blue lines on the head)

today I walked down to the beach to find it absolutely awesome!
But yet again only stinkers were out. No yakers?

If the mornings continue to do this druring hot weather then sometimes you can
almost predict the fishing

not sure about the middle of the day though. The stinkers sure look hot in their tinnie hehheheheh

all the best, tight lines

Baggs


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I'd like to to try that reefy spot at Sellecks some time. Any luck there Adrian ?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Seems to be the 'goto' place in most weather

will need to investigate further

as a member of a freedive/spearfishing club I can vouch for it's fish holding qualities!

Ragards
Adrian


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

did the reefy fish look like this?


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought all that reef around aldinga was an aquatic reserve?
i think it would be a bit sharky too
nearly every weekend during summer i hear of shark sightings at aldinga


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Hiya UBolt, you have to remember that a lot of these sightings are Bronze whalers, and are why i dont take a big notice of them. Early this year, one particular news channel ran a story only there to cause panic about the number of shark sightings, only the pictures they ran were obviously whaler sharks and not the distinct shape of white pointers


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah you are probly right still dont know if i want to bump into a big bronzie on the yak
i do know for a fact tho that a few of great whites are seen at dingy every summer
helps when you know someone who does the sharking spotting in the lifesaver helicopter
wat about the reef at aldinga i thought that was a marine park so no fishing?
can any one confirm that?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> wat about the reef at aldinga i thought that was a marine park so no fishing?
> can any one confirm that?


Ubolt - there is a marine reserve at the Aldinga Reef



solatree said:


> that reefy spot at Sellecks some time


However the reefy area at Sellecks is south of there and is not an aquatic reserve - and thats the spot we were talking about.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

G'day guys

in regards to the reserve at Aldinga, yep it is protected. 
However, it's clearly marked with a buoy 2.5klm offshore at the northern boundry near Port Willunga then to the south wrapping around Snapper Point then to the start of Aldinga Beach. 
The southern marker on the land is up on the road.... In front of a blueish looking home with a northfolk pine tree behind it. Phew!
If you line both up while on the water you can't go wrong. 
The best part is, the yak will go on top of the reef that is not reserve!!!
Good flathead ground etc... The stinkers can only watch while you catch a few. 
I've been told to go along the imaginary line out off the back of the reef and anchor up (good weather permiting) and try for snapper!!!

And yes, that is the fish I caught whilist trolling! What is it?

Baggs


----------



## missioncatch390 (Jan 28, 2010)

red mullet


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Baggs71 said:


> The best part is, the yak will go on top of the reef that is not reserve!!!
> Baggs


Gday guys,
I've only been down to Aldinga a couple of time so mt local knowledge is poor but would really like to get something straight here:

I just followed this link:
http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/__data/assets/ ... ResWeb.pdf

and read this:
_"Fishing and collecting or removing any marine organism is prohibited."_

and this:
_"Aldinga Reef Aquatic Reserve consists of a large intertidal platform which extends approximately 500m offshore,
and submerged reef complex which extends approximately 1200m offshore."_

and this:
_"Protected within the reserve is the intertidal limestone reef platform, which extends approximately 500 metres offshore.
The reef contains a wide range of marine organisms living in an exposed shallow intertidal zone."_

Please show me I'm incorrect but the way I read that it says that the whole place - REEF INCLUDED - is an Aquatic Reserve and thus somewhere where fishing is not permitted. I know that on the webpage's diagram it shows the Aquatic Reserve in a blue colour and the reef in grey but I think that is done to illustrate the location of the reef. Anyway, maybe someone can set this straight cozza me a bitta confuseda.

Cheers.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmmmmm
so myself and about 50 other water caft that sit on the southern boundry of reef along the no go zone..... Sometimes there is no less than 15-20 boats stretched out along this imaginary line.... Are all illegally fishing?

Oh well
may be up to interpretation?
I'll follow the majority on this one until convinced otherwise.

Regards


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

If you're fishing on or outside the boundary you're not doing anything illegal then are you?
Your previous post gave the impression that you could fish over the reef INSIDE the protected are.
And and you say: it'll take a lot of convincing & it is open to interpretation due to the information being pretty poorly written.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Just checked my gps and found that the backup battery has not kept my saved points after a 5 month rest in the cupboard without batteries.
I googled aldinga dropoff and Goya marker 10klm offshore! I was a little supprised as the marker I had saved had the start of the dropoff about 1.5klm? Then I checked the www again and the discription also said 1.5klm??
Really not sure about this one.... Has anyone got an explanation???

Regards


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a coffee on the cliffs this morning.... Looks awesome!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Work commitments this morning. 
No other kayaks on the water. 
Probibly too cold.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone interested in going out this afternoon?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well Im sitting now with numb toes having Coopers finest!
Well I had me a little adventure didnt I?
It all started with me cracking the shits about not putting the Hobie in the water for some time. I headed out late due to deciding at the last minute to "walk" my yak down to the beach...Hmmm not sure if that was the smartest idea Ive had this winter but I perservered and struggled the 15+mins down to the ramp fully loaded!
Headed out into the bay and after wasting time going out too far (1.8klm) due to the bottom being as barren as a desert I came back into the 7m line...anchored up and proceeded to berley out the back and ran an unweighted snapper rig....all the while flicking a Nuc Chick about as if i was trying to summon the fish gods to bite.
While I was too busy on the bluetooth talkin to my mum (yep i was heheheh ...? She is sick in hospital!) I finally noticed the overhead was peeling off line at rapid rate! i took it out of its holder and waited for a final lunge and struck.....initially i was not impressed with the weight and started to be a little "howdy do" by skull dragging it to the boat...once under the boat this fish decided it did not like my yellow yak and started to head shake and put up a fight and peel more line off!
At this point in time i figured it was not a ST! God knows how long later I finally asked my mother if i could call her back! Around this time I saw a long silver thing about 5m down....with me peering over the side like id lost some money! trying to figure out what it was?
A couple of sprints and me winding line back in it finally came up to around 2m and then I saw a long bronze back with a silver belly? Soooooo i quickly called a mate and asked rather exitedly what the hell was it? He prompty said id just caught my first snook! I then asked could i eat it and the reply was only if i smoked it......as it had a lot of nasty looking fangs I decided to shove it back after a quick measure.....removed the gang hooks and grabbed it well away from his mouth due to still being upset from being caught :twisted: heheheh....placed it on my sticker measuring thing....nope not big enough.....then i got my 80cm alvey ruler...still not big enough!! I really dont know how big these get but it was a bit of fun....final guesstimate....83cm!!! (i thought 90+cm but re-measured along the yak and its closer to 83cm.)  
The local stinker fisherman had a good look at me when i looked up once it was yak side and was rather impressed as i was anchored up only 20m away.... I failed to see him get a bite while he was there....YAKs 1 ---- Stinkers 0 heheheeh

Conditions were good today.....further out it looked like soooo slick.....closer in there was a little surge....tomorrow morning is supposed to be better conditions....who knows....tomorrows another day.
Bait: Pillies
Burley: Tuna Chunks etc bomb
Rig: 3/0 Semi Circle Hooks X 2....Both Snelled on 50lbs Flurocarbon coated mono....15lbs Braid....Calcutta 100....Raider rod.
Regards


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Hey - well done Adrian - nothing wrong with a 83cm snook - OK to eat fresh too as well good smoked. Trick is to bleed and pop on ice quick smart. Good fun on light line ! ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I might start taking some ice out if im gunna berley up...chances of bigger fish are possible....
Gunna have to put it up front?....outfitters are a bitch sometimes....


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Bronze back and silver belly I thought you were going to say you'd hooked a bronzie which would have made it even a more interesting day! Well done on the capture though. Brave man in these conditions!

I had today off but again was not motivated at going out by myself - wish I'd known I could have gone out with you!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

If the wind holds off and the water flattens out even more.... Then I'll consider heading out again tomorrow... Gotta get up at 4am to make up for today's EKO.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

The beach is till launchable at present and the tide seems to have turned to come back in.
However the wind is picking up but there is only a little chop at the moment, that will all change by this arvo. 
Looks like the window has shut on calmer weather for at least another 4 days maybe more. 
Water is still quite clear and there is one stinker about 1klm out on the southern reef boundry. 
Did anyone get out yesterday at Aldinga & sellicks?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Correct me if im wrong but is the wind coming from the SE this afternoon from around 1pm?

Had a look at the water a few minutes ago and it predictable as the surfers are out catching some waves at secrets.

If the wind does shift to the SE...it a guess, but if may be fishable for the evening tide at 7pm off Aldinga.

Has anyone got any other ideas?

Water is still clear....and no white caps down here but wave height is up....at 3-4pm a beach launch may be possible if the shift comes through....

regards


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Baggs71 said:


> Water is still clear....and no white caps down here but wave height is up....at 3-4pm a beach launch may be possible if the shift comes through....
> 
> regards


You're a braver man than I am heading out especially somewhere like Aldinga by yourself at night. I get spooked enough close in metro when I'm not by myself! Having said that you're a better chance of a good snapper than I will probably ever be.

Good luck and remember to not panic, apply pressure to the bite area to stop it bleeding and pedal slowly back to shore to prevent even more blood loss. And make sure you've got your paddle with you just in case you can't pedal because you're :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: missing a leg :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

There could be another update on this weekend - sunday morning at Aldinga viewtopic.php?f=45&t=41231


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

After no touches and fighting wind & current down at the coorong, I came back into sellicks and Aldinga beach only to see fantastic conditions and to cap it off I took a drive along the beach to see kids catching whiting off the beach! .... A wife (girlfriend) cleaning a bucket of fresh squid!! .... And all the boaties were smiling in the warm sun and SA's finest was being drunk (pardon the pun) while sitting in arm chairs!!! Did anyone else see this! What a day! Wind was almost nil later on and went back down to have a look and it was like someone had spilt a drum of oil on the water it was that good. Tide look ok..... Curious not to see a single yak out there without a fishing rod?....as of now the wind does not seem to have picked up which is typical for this area..... More often than not prior to 0800 there is no wind. I'll update our goolwa trip in "SA Trips" later. 
It will be interesting to see if anyone made the right choice to fish this side of the penisula.

Regards.


----------



## fushlups (Apr 23, 2010)

Wont be long till I'm out there with you smashing a few mate 8)

I opted to hit the onk on Saturday, can't wait for my first real salt run though, keen to hit Aldinga beach soon - can't come soon enough though


----------



## missioncatch390 (Jan 28, 2010)

Baggs71 said:


> After no touches and fighting wind & current down at the coorong, I came back into sellicks and Aldinga beach only to see fantastic conditions and to cap it off I took a drive along the beach to see kids catching whiting off the beach! .... A wife (girlfriend) cleaning a bucket of fresh squid!! .... And all the boaties were smiling in the warm sun and SA's finest was being drunk (pardon the pun) while sitting in arm chairs!!! Did anyone else see this! What a day! Wind was almost nil later on and went back down to have a look and it was like someone had spilt a drum of oil on the water it was that good. Tide look ok..... Curious not to see a single yak out there without a fishing rod?....as of now the wind does not seem to have picked up which is typical for this area..... More often than not prior to 0800 there is no wind. I'll update our goolwa trip in "SA Trips" later.
> It will be interesting to see if anyone made the right choice to fish this side of the penisula.
> 
> Regards.


I went out with a couple mates in his boat.. down hallett cove way and had almost NO luck.. we had a terrible day.. we set out at 6.30am and came in at 12.30.. maybe ill have to head to dingy (closer for me anyways)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Headed out Thursday into the bay and trolledand flicked my butt off!
Decided to throw out the old squid jig..... A few squid later and two gps marks (notsure what for) finally had a great feed of salt & pepper squid!









Might be heading out again tomorrow depending on the wind.....water today looks very clear but the wind is chopping it up a little... Might be easing overnight......

All the best


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi. 
Buckets of squid lately. 
Not much in the way of salmon catches. However spotted the surface activity earlier in the week and paddled over to find a massive school of adult salmon! Pity I was inside the reserve. 
Baby whiting on most Grass beds if your quiet in your drift. 
Word has it schools of kingfish have been spotted in 10+m of water down the coast at another known spot. Downrigger arrives from OS soon... So I'll be using that shortly in some deep fishy water. 
Drummer, Tommy roughs, whiting & the usual suspects are being caught. 
My suggestion is it's gunna get better with a little bit more tidal flow and wave action. At present you could skip a stone & the water is super quiet and clear. All boats coming back in are bragging about the squid and nothing much else. 









Cheers


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Good to see you back on the forum. I am now living permanently at Normanville. I am testing the fish finder out on the Catch this am. I also have a flathead spot I want to try, Thanks for your help when I was setting up. I am still not paddle fit but would love to fish with you some time


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Jerry!
Your welcome!
So your on the water this morning? Water is fantastic up here. 
I've found some really nice deep water close to where you are. And the kings are about. 
Have not checked the wind but it looks kinda ok for an evening fish just before odark hundred. 
If the winds holds off a little I may be able to come down and head out with you?
I've got a meeting at 1300-1430'today but after that I'm free.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Massive school of salmon heading north along the beach right now... 2.5klm from the reef heading towards cover. Moving around 5Om every 20minutes.
















Did not see one if these.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Headed back down after lunch to see if the school of adult salmon was still there. Yep it was! The wind was peaking at 50kph heading north along the beach as we the school. Launched the yak and the Evo cut through the chop no problems. I headed out a little north from where I last spotted them and after 400m chucked a left stick and headed south to cut them off directly into the bloody wind! I did not realize till later it was averaging 48kpg with gusts a little higher at 52kph. I soon saw a patch of grass that did not look like the rest, and as I approached being sure not to glide straight over the top of them....once I realized I'd found them it was absolutely frantic fishing. Soft plastics and hard bodies were the go. But on two 4lbs outfits it wad hard going but brilliant! Watching these half meter long torpedoes shoot into the air and then sprint off again peeling more line off the reel magic followed by anxiety when they go the wrong way and you find you got to dip your favorite outfit over the side so you don't high stick it and start breakin tips! All while this was happening I was looking for a GW or our friend the bronze whaler.... I thought with all the jumping and whatnot I'd have a visitor. Nope no show thank Christ! Saw one of Aldinga reef only a few weeks back and shit my pants. Don't want a repeat. One thing I can say without any biast intended. The Stealth Evolution 495 handled 50kph winds with nasty chop associated with a sandy shallow bay with complete ease, albeit turning this speed demon was a challenge. Front end was a little tough to turn into the wind. But that's ok... It was a little windy! 15mins prior to launching the yak the GW spotter flew over head and proceeded to sound it siren and fly around in a tight circle. I've never seen 2klm of swimmers hit the sand so quick. Hehehehe two girls even screamed as they were on the small sand bar and still had to gen back across a 20m gutter that was a around 3' deep. So they toothy critters are still there but went feeding on the school which was good for me but still held my breath evey now and then when looking around. I hope they are still there tomorrow. Would be nice to head out again. So much for working today. All the best. Tight lines to all.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like great fun Baggs - stealth, wind, great whites and sambos ! What a mix.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hehehe
Yeah..... I got a sore neck looking around for a gate crasher. Really surprised a noa did not turn up considering one was spotted by the shark spotting plane 15-20mins earlier not 200m north of the school!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep it just gets better.... Wife just drove past the beach and spotted 2 schools of salmon!!!
The weird part is do I feel proud that my wife can spot ***** schools but, I feel she may pose a threat to my fishing tackle budget and that.... I will not tolerate!
Those schools have every chance of being in a local bay down here in the morning... See what happens!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep!
There is another school 70m off the beach right now. Virtually not moving!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Make that two schools.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Headed out, too windy...pissing into the wind trying to chase and stay on a school for any length of time at 55kph gusts. It was even difficult with a quartering following seas to stay upright occasionally. Caught and landed 2 50cm sambos then called it quits as I was tiring and for the life of me could not turn the yak on a regular basis into the wind. The schools are still there and there is a few hard core fishos on the beach with the rods setup with bait and them hiding from the wind in their cars. It might sound a little dangerous but apart from the possible shark element, it's shallow water lacing out at 2.6m and regularly at 1.8m... And if everything is strapped down and you've got a decent PFD and know your wet re entry techniques then it's all up to your gut to tell you yes or no. 
I recomend this style of fishing to anyone willing to get wet! Good fun. The best part about the Evo design is you can still fish weather that you would not normally, in complete safety using common sence. 
There is a possibility of the sambos still being around late this arvo or tomorrow. They have been here for a few days already. If the wind drops off a lot it may be worth a late session today.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Massive school just turned up!
Kayaks and beach fishos going full tilt!
If anyone wants a ***** session get down to Aldinga beach now. Wind is blowing itself out. Looking very good for a arvo of sambos.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Light is fading, water calming down, in the morning supposed to be 3knts???
If this is the case then Aldinga beach might just be the location for a mid week hitout on the sambos if there still here. They are pretty easy to spot from a high location. Just look for weed that's moving!

Got a few diehard fishos on the beach tonight. Cannot see any schools from the lookout. If the wind keeps dropping on seabreeze.com (it's been accurate so far) then it just might be nil wind in the morning.

It's cooled down a fair bit over the last hour... Maybe air temp has sent the schools on the high tide to the northern reef for bedybyes.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

More fun from Aldinga - let us know if they are still there on the weekend - dodge tide coming up. But Sambos can't usually resist !


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Will do


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yesterday PAddled up to Selicks and back scanning the water for ***** Schools, over the 9klm not a ***** to be seen.
Stinkers were cruising up and down looking for them as well!
Flat as a frypan...slick even... got back to Aldinga...decided to do a few deep water re entries...after half a dozen came into the beach....i kept looking over my shoulder waiting for a big smile to come up from below.

Going back down this morning to see if the surf is a up a little to do some surf launches & landing or go after the Sambos if there around.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Baggs71 said:


> go after the Sambos if there around


How'd you go ?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

AllQuiet I'm afraid!

Lots of Stinkers on the water as well as myself. No sambos seen. No fish caught that I could see. Had limited time so hit the southern reef boundary with snapper gear and did the usual berley up, waited and waited and waited. No pickers or ruggers? Nothing. Had to get home for a visiting friend to watch the 20/20 game so passed by some favorite grass beds for some inkers. Nothing. Decent ground swell tonight while anchored up. NTR (nothing to report) in regards to catches. 
Tides at present may be a factor but I'm not GOD or a old crusty snapper fisho cynical know it all.


----------



## missioncatch390 (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah, i was out in a stinker.. also had no luck 1 tiny leathery that we threw back.. no touch from anything else


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Land based salmon fishos have been on the beach most afternoons this week. 
Have not seen any schools in close. However the school the was north of normanville 3 week ago did move north past myponga beach due to seal activity off snapper rock.

Rumor has it the school was south of sellicks 6 days ago.

NTR


----------



## yakbait (Apr 12, 2010)

I wish I was paddle fit!!...

This has to be the most updated fish spotting topic on the net lol... Not a bad thing

Well done and hopefully now I got the yak I can get the fitness up enough to take advantage of the info...

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Water is flat as tack this morning.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the updates Baggs. Hopefully I can get out on the water a bit more this year than last and take advantage of some of that info. Big Salmon in the yak would be fun!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

That's an awesome sea fog shot there Baggs. Had fog like that roll in a couple of times in winter whilst out surfing at Gull's Rock - real eerie feeling not seeing waves until there a few board lengths away. Have really enjoy reading these reports as I am fond of that section of coast having fished its length from boat and shore and done a bit of diving between Maslins and Aldinga. I miss the old tommies and squid feasts over a few pale ales -Coopers of course !!! PAT


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Onya Baggs - keep those updates ....and photos rolling in !


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Water flat
wind is topping out at 12kph all day
thinking of heading towards normanville and back
approx 3klm to myponga...3klm to snapper rock...2klm to normanville
total will be around 16klm =give or take...anyone coming with me today has the option to turnaround at any point
will be trolling the whole way for ST's while looking for the big salmon school if they are there.
Anyone interested?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

winds picked up to gust of 16kph....its supposed to hold at 16...im not holding my breath


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Conditions are still good but chilly. The wind is coming from the NW. Along the coast in the photo shows the area the wind is pushing onto. This is reasonable ideal conditions for ***** schools to come in close.

Still thinking of heading out.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

winds picked up to gust of 16kph....its supposed to hold at 16...im not holding my breath


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Baggs I have just driven Lady Bay to Carrickalinga. Its a bit choppier down here and with sea grass beds and floating weed with a few white caps Sambos are hard to spot. Spent quite a while with the binoculars, checking for bird life and boats. Nothing sighted. I can't guarantee they aren't there , but I can't see them and none of the locals have their boats out.

J


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep did not find any. Headed out from Sellicks. 3'+ waves. Almost skied down towards myponga. Due to the bow wave I was creating from the force of the waves and wind I knew it was going to be hard yakka 
coming home so I turned around about 1klm short of myponga. Damn it took forever to get back. 35+kph winds with a 3+' swell was interesting! Hardly looked at the sounder due to watching the sets coming through. I did see a huge fish arch! In 6m of water that stretched across the screen by a 1/3. I looked over the side as it got my attention but the water was not clear enough to spot what it was.

Did not see ***** school either but it was a good hitout for paddling technique in choppy seas etc. I'm a big fan of heading out in weather that I may not normally fish in to ensure I build up a knowledge base of what a can and can't do in my kayak during adverse weather conditions.

I think it has been covered under "safety" due to the fact that most yakers don't go out in crap "semi controlled) conditions and see and feel what it's like to be tipped over and or train in deep water re entries. Towards the end of last summer I was chasing a school off Aldinga and eventually gave up after much effort just trying to stay upright! When I got back home I checked Seabreeze to find out what the wind was doing and it was gusting at 70kph. So I know I can't fish in that weather! (or anything close to it!)

Hopefully after the next couple of days a school will turn up and we can have a long over due ***** Hitout.

Will keep posting news of anything that arises.

Tight lines to all.


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Im keen for a fish along the Fleurieu guys.

And Im free this coming wekeend 20th/21st Aug if you want to catch up for a fish

Cheers
Dunny


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Those NWesters are a pig of a wind in the gulf unless they are light. Generally they are the precursor to a cold front approaching so you often get a SW swell along with a NW chop which is bad enough in a boat let alone a kayak. I used to fish the Pt Stanvac to Seacliff stretch with a couple of mates in their trailer craft and coming back to O'Sullys ramp in those conditions was a real zig zag trip to avoid the peaks. However we found when the NWesters were light in winter the KG whiting more often than not feed well and so did we  .PS I 've been enjoying reading your continued report Baggs it's a bit like a travelogue and brings back fond memories of that stretch of my home state Cheers PAT.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

As usual the seas were flat here today but bloody cold?
It's just that time of year.

On the fish report:
Rumors that the big KGW & squid are arriving beteeen Aldinga & normanville. 
Wrasse are a plenty.

On a non gay note: the sunset down here tonight is awesome!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

In the last hour 6 stinkers have pulled up to hit the KGW. Looks too good to be true. 
If ya gunna have a hit out today get on the h2o now!!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi chaps....after trying to cut off one of my fingers and almost losing the tip off another finger (last summer) IM BACK!

Im intending to speak to the gods down south and see if there a schools about...if there are reliable reports then iof willy weather has got it right...im gunna get my fat ass into my glass and do some ***** chasing and if that fails ill rip out the old squid jig......

anyone interested? swells might still be up but it does look good for a morning hitout....

location will be myponga beach

Distance will be under 10klm


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Gave the Evo a good clean after 18 months!  




My back rest has rotted out so its off to research wich one for the longer hauls for support


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

'Bout time you got out on the water again 

Very keen to get out to chase some Salmon or squiddlies

Ive bought a new ride - a Cobra Expedition SOT - its a fast beast (5.5m x 59cm wide) and has oodles of room down below to store stuff (particularly fish)

Keep in touch re a day/time to get out on the water

Cheers
Dunny


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Mike!
Sunday looks good Monday is slightly better due to possible 6knt winds for past 24hrs....but ramps back up from around midday

Sambos are at Waites & Waipinga & KI...none so far on the southern cliff coast......
Good catches of squid everywhere
Snapper are closer than we think....10mins from my place there is a submerged ledge that goes 200m out from rocks....rumor has it they are there this week....drift over the top of this and we might be surprised!
Oh and ive seen photos of 20lbs kingfish being caught in a local water source for the past 3 days...so that an option too.

Ill call you tonight


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

So anyone interested on a sunday morning hitout?
Monday now looks worse.....murphys law will prevail and it will be awesome on the day I dont go.
ive now changed location to coorong


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

currently no wind with a predicted easterly this arvo at 1knt!
anyone up for a troll session? oir squid


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Read this thread with interest when I was trawling for SA reports. This Sunday's looking calm so far wind-wise, and I've not tried for salmon off the yak down south before. How about it?


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

It's still a bit far out to judge the weather yet but it's a chance for sure. Might be interested depending on conditions and launch location.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Right now I'm thinking Aldinga but I've got a bit of research to do regarding fish reports and whether I take a yak I can surf, or the Hobie


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Squidley said:


> ............ whether I take a yak I can surf, or the Hobie


Good day Chris, I personally would leave the Hobie at home (unless your 100% sure about the conditions / swell).

You know young Mike, well him and his mate fished it in a small tinny last Friday night and almost lost it a couple of times whilst coming in. They got nothing but someone they know cleaned up on the Snapper , I don't know what size though or where their spot X is.

Good luck mate , play and stay safe !

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Steve, think I will take the paddle yak. That way if I can't catch salmon I can catch waves instead 

At this point I reckon I'll launch from the northern end of the esplanade at Aldinga in the early afternoon on Sunday, and paddle toward Sellicks and back.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Surf is generally smaller in the northern corner. It's where most people launch their boats.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Those location descriptions sound like they are just north of Snapper Point which means you would be paddling across the aquatic reserve first up. Or do you mean down closer to the carpark near Morgan Street?

Weather still looks borderline, I might stick to the Onk again.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Southern boundary of the reserve is off Thomas st, which is north of the car park at the north end of the esplanade, and then I'm headed south.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah just out side marine park there is a marker on the cliffs to show where marine park is supposed to line this up with the bouy which marks the outer boundary. I know where the snapper are but no way I'd got there in my kayak. :shock:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Paddle yak was the right choice, there were a couple of waves about. Thanks for the launch tip Ubolt, there was a place a bit north of the ramp where some kids were complaining about the waves being too small 

Made it down to Sellicks towing minnows with only a couple of tiny STs to show for it. Cast twisties around for a bit then trolled back with the well timed strong southerly change helping me along. I never got closer than about 30 metres to the breaking surf, I wonder if there were salmon there? Managed to not flip on the way in by jumping out but had my rod and reel packed safely for a change anyway. I love that moment when you catch a wave and jets of water shoot out of your scupper holes (and then you tumble).

Packed the fishing gear away and went out again to get owned a couple of times by waves and now I'm stuffed


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Brilliant conditions this morning
No snapper but lots of by catch like wrasse etc...
Tons of Squid..i mean a bucket load
we easily bagged out on squid before we started the session...but no snapper.
As for the ***** schools nope...not in this area yet.
Thanks Dunnyfromsouthoz for a fantastic trip and a very cool spot to have luch and beachcombe a little.


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

And thankyou Stealthfisha for a tops morning out on the water
Great to have calm conditions where you can see the squid hit the jig directly below the yak
Took a while to wash the ink off the yak too 
Cooked up the squid on the BBQ last night - nice 'n tender & great tasting
Keen to get out there again, and keen to make a dent in a ***** school
Cheers
Dunny


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

UPDATE:
Squid are thick as thieves on the right structure
Snook are about in numbers

Decent ***** schools have not arrived yet

SBT have arrived.....pickers in small numbers out wide past pages but not consistant enough to take your stinker out for the trip


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Heading outlast minute,,,, any takers


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Headed out in 15kph winds with a semi flat ocean......winds were from the south and sell from south west. Very quickly built up to 35kph winds but thought what the heck and paddled on. There was no boaties nor yakers...and my truck was the only one on the beach....love it when ive got it to myself....since im desperate to be long haul paddle fit I decided to go from aldinga reef and troll 2x HB lures up to shark bay south of sellis into the building swell, chop and stated headwind.....hard yaka indeed but when your prepared you seem to have an air of confidence and also respect for the unexpected which on this occasion did not happen....got a few STs on the first leg and half way cane and went then it was a fantastic run for home with the conditions in favour for a few runs....I did see lots of little bait fish skipping over the water in the rain and was hopeful at the time for a nice ***** but no bananas....threw my rods into the fish hatch for the run up on the beach....caught areal fast runner which had me leaning into it and slightly back...great stuff but only lated till the gutter....all boring after that....all in all a good hit out for training for the proposed SBT session in Jan/Feb on KI. Toatal Klm was around 12 with an average of 6kph....im guessing the run home was bloody quick as the HBs were slightly vibrating with almost no paddling effort....


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Credit for paddling up against 19 knots, I'd be happy if I could keep up 3 ks against that. Must've felt good to reach Shark Bay and turn around. Is there a spot on Sellicks good to launch from?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi squidly!
Practically anywhere ....however in crappy launch conditions id suggest both launch sites.....1st is around 600m north of the Aldinga boat ramp tucked up against the reef....seems to be the best spot....2nd is around 400m south of sellicks ramp for same reasons

if the weather turns ugly then there is nowhere really....the reason is mainly the beach is shallow for around 400m...so when it blows up it turns to soup or worse....the sets are non existent.....wave after wave with no real sets to read....ive tried to get out to give it a go couple of months ago and got hammered.....gave up nice and quick 

Maintaining good form was difficult for me with following winds and ocean.....the swell was hooting past the yak and consistently interfered with my blade catching the stroke....arms are fine today but ive found my torso hurts a little from muscle soreness....stomach and whole back feel tight (they dont look it!)....so im hopeful my form is correct but not totally sure as im usually on my own....since monday ive yaked around 24klm in three sessions .......I think sunday is good again so if anyone wants a hit out locally please ask me to point you to good spots etc....


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Managed to get out at Myponga with my son for an hour a few Saturdays ago - not a squiddly in sight unfortunately.
There was a strong SE wind blowing and we anchored in the bay with a 5kg anchor which held both kayaks nicely, unfortunately nothing took the jags, but it was a lovely afternoon in the sun chilling out
But keen to get out there again!
Cheers
Dunny


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Good to hear dunny
last few days have brilliant since last sunday.....cleaned up again this morning on squid...no STs etc.....
As I launched another yaker was calling it quits due to increasing wave and swell height (love glass)....little different this morning...had westerly breeze and swell was from both the north west and south west....wind obviously was coming in from the north before light and switched around this morning I guess....trying to read it was amusing


----------



## Bruyaka (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi there guys, been a long time since I have had any input to this forum . Been looking at your recent reports since I been staying at Port Willunga the past few days . I didn't bring the yak this trip . Any way I just thought I'd let you know I saw at least 3 schools of salmon not far off the beach on both sides of the caves . Not sure if they were feeding . I also saw what was either a shark or dolphin about 300 m out . So I thought that if a Noah the salmon were in close for evasion or if a dolphin they all were feeding . I am going back Vic tomorrow and was just down for a look , fishing gear packed . Any way hope they come your way . Cheers Bruce .


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well headed a couple of Klm up the road and was taught a lesson in bread berley from dunnyfromsouthoz

Good fun indeed...he outcaught me 3-1...next time he does this hes crab bait! heehehehe

Sweep Leatherjackets and Trevally were on the BBQ for dinner....good feed

No ***** schools as yet...been checking every couple of days....Salmon trout (baby Salmon) are everywhere at the moment...all sessions trolling down here produce strikes on little hard bodies.....i do stop my paddle training sessions to target them after a hit but the small schools arnt predictable yet for casting soft plastics tto....once the sambos arrive then the flick soft plastic sessions will start in ernest....

regards


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Bruce sorry i missed your post!

Yes thats awesome you spotted them...I have heard but sight unseen that they have arrived but non have cruised the beaches as yet...the left side of the caves is almost in line with the imaginary reserve line...i might have a squiz this arvo as i want to head out if the wind is behaving itself....as for that dark shape...yes it may have been a dolphin because we spotted one that same evening cruising the shallows off Aldinga beach around the corner while we were having a BBQ on the beach for dinner....hope you bring the yak back with you next time and we can head out


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Headed out with 3 others tonight from our RSL.....they were squiding and I just paddled...(night off fishing)...nonewere caught and through the binos I saw no one else jumping forjoy either.......had an awesome dinner on the beach with the new custom awning extentions....kids took the yak out with all three on top of it....all had pfds....but the little buggers could not get back so after realising they wernt coming back (no proper worksafe instruction on paddle control)...yours truly had to swim out and get them! Haha....3 little princess's were a little upset.

NTR


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone heading down here today?....was thinking of trolling session from Aldinga to myponga and back....good training session of around 26klm


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

pity im busy, cos it sounds like a good paddle
hope u get out on the water


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

oooppppssssss...change my last offer......a little birdy just spotted a big school of sambos......im being called back as to where they are and if they've stayed up close or gone deep over night.....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Another training session today....crap!
3klm into 35kph winds with gusts to 50kph...ave was 4.7kph max was 7kph...trolling 2x deep diving 5m xraps 
stopped trolling and headed back to aldinga
2.8klm...max was 11.1kph but accidently scewed with the navionics function when I got home and the bastard thing added me going home and sitting on beach for 45mins!!!! The trip home was quick as I had a almost constant bow wave off the front...I reckon for20% of the time I was not paddling but sitting on runners....awesome in my books...

punching into 35kph winds for 3klm while trolling deep divers and averaging 4.7kph show the ability of these kayaks to excel in some bad conditions...kudos to Brett and the team in RSA.

bugger all in baby salmon today but the sambos are here down the coast a way....snapper are being caught too....

im sure the winds will die down over the next3 hours if anyone is heading down....later it picks back up again...tight lines


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

*MASSIVE SAMBOS OFF ALDINGA RIGHT NOW!*


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

I can feel some sick leave about to happen..... 
oh.. dang.. reality check... must keep working


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Top day
had to go back to work so kept it sweet
average size was 4-5zlbs at 50cm ish.......
largest was around 6lbs

FYI...They usually hang around a couple of days.....if any metro guys are interested....


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Nice haul of sambos today - well done!

I believe we have a date for Saturday.....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Bertros
all sabos were on slugs today...none on hb.....I mostly give away my catch.....had some bronzies feeding today but did not really see them....rather quick....mate of mine that eats them says skin them then remove dark line from meat....all good

dunny it looks good.......


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Bertros.....Im not sure about long term freezing etc......but I loved fish cakes as a kid.....cant say ive had salmon in last 33 years or so.....I give it all away....dont really eat fish....love most seafood but prefer crustaceans. ....


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice haul. I eat sambos and i think they are pretty good. Better bled and as you say the dark line removed. Better again fresh. But best of all is fishing for them!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

This might make a nice change from tearing pilchards up at anchor this weekend


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I will try to check if they are here again today......if not there is a sure bet they will down at pongy this weekend ;-) 
I will also go past the harden up shop for a new torso...little tight today :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Not sure what the wind is currently like as ive not poked my head outside but yesterday's was perfect


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That was a fun little trip out with SF and Dunny. First time I've taken the little Revo through some actual surf. Stealthfisha did a great job as ground control on the VHF while I was landing, telling me when the sets were passing and when to paddle. Did a silly flip on a tiny bit of foam right in shallow but everything was stowed and it kept the crowd happy.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahahh
Was fantastic with a few akff blokes there
Yep the waves were.sensational.....dunny guessed same as me the back of the waves were 3feet high!
Got caught 400m offshore and was lucky...it absolutly smashed me.....frickin weird....they were huge on the face considering the conditions....
Three big waves sets with faces approaching 5-6foot for around 30mins???? 
Bloody good fun 
Yeah calling you through the sets was good fun and helps people understand when to go.....when you made it back to shore and then in 2 foot of water end the journey upside down was hillarious!....2x trips out this week and 2x flips overs!....sensational.....was good to watch....hobies arnt the most nimble beasts in the foam.....between sets....so it was not your fault....when you gets some glass we will head out intentionally with big swells to have some fun....the more you flip on the beach the better you get at onowing both yak and your limits....

besides...you caught fish we did not!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

2010-present I've flipped coming in with fishing gear twice, Baggs, you're very lucky 

End to end, I boated ten inches of tommy ruff today so I can't say I donutted

Yeah that surprise offshore break was pretty big, held my breath a sec til you popped through


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

You held your breath! !!!!
Try punching through it! Hahaha
Seriously i need that can of man up.....when it hit me I was paddling flat out....must have looked at awesome....last thing that went through my mind was "this is gunna hurt"....400m from shore and all I saw was a wall coming through....had fun as usual....we are trying to organise an overnighter on a remote beach down south if interested....


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Was great fun out there with Stealth and Squidley today - thanks guys for the company!
Pity the big school of salmon were nowhere to be seen but negotating the swell was a blast
As Stealth said, there were quite a few big lumps of water that came through.
The one that almost caught you Stealth was a beauty - I was 30m out further than you and after the wave passed under me and hit you, all I saw over the front of the wave was the tips of your paddles (going very quickly!) and then the nose of the kayak punching through the wave. Then seeing 2/3rds of the front of your yak completely airborne was epic - wish I had a vid
Well done Squidley for getting out and in through the swells - you did well in the Hobie - and did well on catching the fish too
I caught the surf landing on video if you're interested - was good having Stealth on the VHF to keep you informed of the approaching swells behind you
http://users.adam.com.au/mikedunn/Squid ... llicks.mp4
If that doesnt work click http://users.adam.com.au/mikedunn/ then click on SquidleySurfLandingSellicks.mp4

Thanks for the paddle guys - very keen to organise an overnighter soon.
Cheers
Dunny


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

And a Strava GPS track of the trip too for interest


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

The weather looks good from tuesday this week right through till fridayish...
tides are huge from wednesday.....wed thu & fri are all 2.8m high tides in the evening with days of 21 degrees.....no rain...sunnyperiods etc....full gibbious (spelling) moon.......SNAPPER!

Pm me for a meet up...im suggesting thursday late afternoon session off aldinga?
note: these tides usually dont allow for any beach driving as the tides are too high..portage of yaks may be needed.....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Ive been given a leave pass for today till 5pm...conditions are excelent down here today....its a long shot but im up for a minimal tackle troll session


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It was good to meet you Mike. The southern cliffs are a nice change of scenery from the metro area too. Thanks for filming the landing, I'm guessing the shaking at the very end might've been giggling


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahaha....the best part was we were all lucky the waves settled down from the monsters we saw....so coming back in was a breeze.......for some hahahahahahahahhah


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Good to meet you too Squidley
Nah - I wasnt giggling - more concerned at seeing you flip in the shallow water - that can be scary especially if theres an upturned yak directly on top of you
Next time I'll be bringing the helmet along


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

2 x snapper
1x snook
no sambos schools except for ST


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

was that todays result?
or yesterdays?

if so, some good eating there


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Last night......if your free the water looks good down here for some surfing etc


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome SNAPPER conditions guys....anyone interested.....or am I the only one checking the forum during the day at work? hahahahah
Massive tides....evening high.....full moon.....warm days......= SNAPPER!!!!!!!!! last and final call.....need to conduct house calls within half hour...wont be back on forum till tonight after session


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

going....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

going.........


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

GONE...tight lines


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

sorry - busy tonite - otherwise I would have been keen to go


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

5x snapper
1x couta
3x squid
2x snook
1x drummer
1x wrasse
missed lots hehehehe
great session with the crew


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Well done


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Nice bag baggs. A couta? I haven't collected one of those yet, just lots of snook and the odd long finned pike.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah minny got the couta....it was a group tally

top night on the water.....paddling 2.5klm back to the launch point in darkness was a first for me.....navigation via ashore lights is quite easy


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

BIG ***** school on beach right now
spoke to a couple of fishos ....some a BIG....lost lures...straightened hooks etc.....some are saying they are bigger than last fortnight....

One bloke just landed a small bronzie ......looks like good night for beach fishing......


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Another 10x Snapper...smallest 38cm on the nose.....largest 58cm

heaps of bycatch...good sesion 

I bashed this one on the head a few times hence he looks a bit odd :lol:

Yakkerboyleo was a snapper virgin so we had to fix that! ;-)

And since he has a glass steed I was compelled by our creed to take him :twisted:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Sambos are back again...big ones....head south from sellicks towards carrikalinga heads....about a 20klm return trip those that are keen .....most arnt however :twisted:


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Stealth - ur so cruel  - cos Im sitting here at work and cant get away for a paddle and a fish! 

Good session the other night!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

If it makes you feel better I cant go today either.....but tomorrow afternoon between murray mouth and blowhole beach looks good for snapper???

pm me for details


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Another day In paradise


----------

